# Ricky the rat is looking for a home!



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

http://www.peta.org/blog/ricky-rat-seeks-home/


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

So much misinformation and misunderstandings! I tried to post and explain but...


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

...


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

PETA deleted my comment ! Mycoplasmosis is NOT contagious in the manner they mean. Myco infects ALL rats excepting wild and lab ones. Rats with myco don't need isolated! Myco does not require medication for life! Myco makes infects requiring meds more likely and requires basic symptom managing!

Myco is passed from doe to kit in womb, through the cell walls. There is no cure. Pet store, rescue, breeder - all carry it! It passed through so many rats early in the fancy nobody tests for it anymore. This should be common knowledge. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

now he will never have friends! 
This is really depressing...


----------

